# Quiz mit Videos erstellen



## Wolverine1 (22. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir überlegt für eine Studienarbeit ein Trailerquiz zu machen ähnlich wie das von moviepilot.de (http://www.moviepilot.de/quizzes/trailerquiz)

Allerdings bin ich noch ein ziemlicher Noob auf dem Javagebiet und wollte deshalb mal fragen
1.Für einen Anfänger machbar?
2. Wie lassen sich Videos in Java überhaupt einbinen? (Ich benutze netbeans)


danke für eure Antworten


----------



## ChrisKu (22. Jun 2011)

Vielleicht hilft Dir der folgende Link zum Thema

Video in Java abspielen @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------



## Kr0e (22. Jun 2011)

Nimm für sowas lieber Flash,... Java für diesen simplen Fall wäre der Pain-in-the-ass


----------



## z-mon (23. Jun 2011)

Kr0e hat gesagt.:


> Nimm für sowas lieber Flash,... Java für diesen simplen Fall wäre der Pain-in-the-ass



Ich denke Flash ist mit Sicherheit der einfachere Weg bei diesem Beispiel. Natürlich ist das auch mit Java umsetzbar ... aber für einen Anfänger? Ich weiß nicht ..


----------



## Kr0e (23. Jun 2011)

Umsetzbar ist eigentlich alles mit allem.... Aber ich benutze auch nicht ne PET um ne Schraube in ein Holzbrett zu drehen


----------

